# Bild vorhanden, doch NS_IMAGELIB_ERROR_NO_DECODER im httpfox



## Image_Appear (4. Mrz 2011)

hi,

auf meiner Website bekomme ich via httpfox folgenden Fehler:
Typ: text/html (NS_IMAGELIB_ERROR_NO_DECODER)
URL: myurl.com: The Leading Domain Names Site on the Net

ich frage mich, wie dieser encoding error zustande kommt und das javascript in den image source kommt.
ich habe keinerlei Gänsefüßchen oder Leerzeichen, ich weiss nicht, wo diese herkommen sollen.

Ist das ein Server Problem? Bei allen anderen image Manipulationen funktioniert es wunderbar.
durch google werde ich auch nicht schlau, was der Code genau zu bedeuten hat. Er erscheint auch, wenn das Bild nicht vorhanden ist, ist es aber.


----------



## Image_Appear (4. Mrz 2011)

Die Url lautet natürlich:

```
http://www.myurl.com/com/de/%27%20+%20getPath(self.location.href,pictureName)%20+%20%27
```


----------



## maki (4. Mrz 2011)

*verschoben*

Das hier ist ein Java Forum, kein JavaScript Forum


----------

